# Possible KS fenders



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 29, 2022)

This guy just sold a KS frame these are mostl likely off the KS hard to find fenders
https://www.ebay.com/itm/284629713677?campid=5335809022


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 29, 2022)

Kingsize. I had to look it up. 🙂


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2022)

I wonder where the fork is. That won't make it easy for the one that picked up the frame.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 29, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I wonder where the fork is. That won't make it easy for the one that picked up the frame.



He said he sold it already odd it wasn't with the frame


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> He said he sold it already odd it wasn't with the frame



Yup, sold it for 30 bucks. Looks like it's a little tweeked. I wonder if the buyer knew what he was getting. 









						Schwinn Heavy-Duti 26" Forks 1964 Original Paint  | eBay
					

Schwinn Heavy-duti 26" Bicycle Forks 1964. Original black paint.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 2, 2022)

I'd call those fenders well-bought. $46+shipping is cheap for these hard to find King Size fenders. Hopefully someone here got them to complete a project.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 2, 2022)

KingSized HD said:


> I'd call those fenders well-bought. $46+shipping is cheap for these hard to find King Size fenders. Hopefully someone here got them to complete a project.
> View attachment 1562465



Someone bought them for regular HD and the holes will not line up.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Someone bought them for regular HD and the holes will not line up.



If you know the buyer let me know who they are, I'll take that problem off their hands.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 2, 2022)

i asked him about the fork and he said it was sold already. I told him I hopped he got good money for it as it was  KS bike. I don't think he ever knew what he had.


----------



## irideiam (Mar 9, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> i asked him about the fork and he said it was sold already. I told him I hopped he got good money for it as it was  KS bike. I don't think he ever knew what he had.



Haha, I just saw this, I bought the fork after I missed the frame, it's not tweaked 🤪, you're right he didn't know what he had.

As always I sold my last forkless KS frame, so I have the fork and no extra frames, would love to know who bought the frame....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 9, 2022)

Now to play the waiting game haha. I'm sure you could find a taker for the fork. Good luck


----------



## irideiam (Mar 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Now to play the waiting game haha. I'm sure you could find a taker for the fork. Good luck



No way, keeping it....


----------

